# Gaming PC Aufrüsten - Brauche Hilfe ! ^^



## Blightning (9. November 2013)

*Gaming PC Aufrüsten - Brauche Hilfe ! ^^*

Moin.^^ Ich brauche Hilfe/Rat beim Aufrüsten, weil ich mich einfach nicht gut genug auskenne um das richtige zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

RAM:
Ram #1: DDR3, 4GB, Kingston, 99U5403-034.A00G
Ram #2: DDR3, 4GB, Kingston, 99U5403-034.A00G

Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A77T (AM3)

Grafikkarte:  GeForce GTX 570 "GF110"(Auf der Grafikkarte steht Gainward, aber wenn  ich bei Speccy gucke steht wenn ich auf "Grafik" gehe unter "CPU" GF110)

Festplatten: SAMSUNG HD204UI ATA Device (SATA)

Netzteil: Be Quiet - BQT S6-SYS-UA-550W


Das  Problem ist, dass die Grafikkarte bei neueren Spielen(Zbs. Star Wars -  Old Republic, Crysis 2 etc.) EXTREM laut ist und sehr heiß wird. So kann  man überhaupt nicht mehr die neueren Spiele spielen und deshalb möchte  ich jetzt alles mal aufrüsten. Wenn ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig  ausführe oder etwas installiere rattert der PC auch sehr laut, also  stimmt wohl auch da etwas nicht.
Mir ist sehr wichtig, dass der PC  die neusten Spiele(Crysis 3, Battlefield 4, GTA 5 wenn es für den PC  rauskommt und Spiele der Zukunft, also 2014)auf hohen Einstellungen  flüssig spielen kann, sprich ich möchte nicht in 6 Monaten wieder  aufrüsten müssen.

Die Lautstärke: Es ist mir sehr wichtig, dass  der PC leise ist. Wenn ich die Auswahl habe einen PC zu haben der  10000000€ kostet und alles perfekt animiert, aber ich das Gefühl habe  nehmen einem Laubbläser zu sitzen, dann bringt mir das meiner Ansicht  nach nicht. Ich möchte ein leise Grafikkarte, natürlich auch mit guter  Leistung, und kein Rattern mehr.

Aus diesen Gründen ist mein  Budget auch recht hoch angesetzt: Für die Grafikkarte würde ich gerne  maximal 400-500€ ausgeben(Also bitte keine GeForce Titan  Vorschläge^^)und für den Rest, also Ram/Netzteil/CPU eben das was nötig  wäre um meinen Anforderungen zu entsprechen.

Der Hauptgrund wieso  ich mich in diesem Forum zu dem Thema melde ist, dass ich so gut wie  keine Ahnung von Hardware habe.^^ Deshalb habe ich einige Fragen zur  Aufrüstung und zu meinem aktuellen Computer(Daten oben):

1. Macht es noch Sinn Teile des Computers aufzurüsten oder wäre es sinnvoller direkt einen komplett neuen zu kaufen? 

2.  Woher kommt diese nervige Rattern wenn der Computer arbeitet?oO Ich  habe schon überprüft ob die Lüfter an irgendwas reiben oder ein kabel  reinhängt oder sowas, das ist aber nicht der Fall.

3. Kann man ohne das beste was aktuell auf dem Markt ist zu kaufen überhaupt für zukünftige Spiele aufrüsten?


Ich hoffe, dass sich jemand findet der mir helfen kann.^^

MfG Jonas/Blightning


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (10. November 2013)

also meiner meinung nach ( ich bin nich der extrem spezialist) solltest du dir eher nen neueren pc zulegen. Neue Spiele brauchen zum Teil einiges an CPU Power, was bei AM3 Prozessoren denk ich mal nicht gegeben ist. 

Zur Grafikkarte: 400 bis 500 Euro sind locker ausreichend wobei ich finde, das es zuviel wäre. Du kannst z.b. die radeon r9 280x kaufen. Die fängt bei 250€ an und kann neuere Spiele ziemlich gut abspielen. 

Und zu deiner dritten frage: Man braucht keinen Highend pc um zukünftige spiele zu spielen. Vor allem weil der Preisverfall sehr hoch ist und in den Höheren preisbereichen bei der Hardware das Preis/leistungsverhältnis nicht mehr so gut ist.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. November 2013)

Blightning schrieb:


> Das  Problem ist, dass die Grafikkarte bei neueren Spielen(Zbs. Star Wars -  Old Republic, Crysis 2 etc.) EXTREM laut ist und sehr heiß wird.


Es hört sich an als hätte Gevatter Staub mal wieder zugeschlagen. Hast du mal alle Lüfter im Gehäuse durchgeblasen, insbesondere den der Grafikkarte? 



> Macht es noch Sinn Teile des Computers aufzurüsten oder wäre es sinnvoller direkt einen komplett neuen zu kaufen?


Die Config an sich ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. Wenn das Upgrade einzig wegen der Wärme- und Geräuschentwicklung erfolgen soll, würd ich erstmal eine grundlegende Reinigung empfehlen. Vielleicht lässt sich dadurch einiges lösen. 



> Woher kommt diese nervige Rattern wenn der Computer arbeitet?oO Ich  habe schon überprüft ob die Lüfter an irgendwas reiben oder ein kabel  reinhängt oder sowas, das ist aber nicht der Fall.


Kannst du es denn lokalisieren? Ist es ein bestimmter Lüfter oder eine Festplatte? Via SpeedFan/MSI Afterburner lassen sich die Lüfter einzeln testen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Auf das Board passen keine moderneren CPUs mehr drauf, das heißt: CPU neu = auch neues Mainboard. Da würd ich dann direkt auf Intel umsteigen, die bieten einfach mehr fürs Geld bei den CPUs zwischen 150-300€.

Da könntest Du einen Xeon E3-1230 nehmen, der ist technisch dem i7-4770 ähnlich, kostet aber 40€ weniger, nämlich 210€. Der Xeon hat 8 "Threads", das sind quasi virtuelle Kerne - "echte" kerne hat der "nur" vier. Auch das würde schon völlig reichen, es ist nicht klar, ob und wann mal mehr als 4 Kerne ein Vorteil sein könnte. In dem Fall kann man auch noch mehr sparen und einen Core i5-4570 nehmen (170€). Falls Du auch übertakten willst, muss es ein i5-4670k sein (200€) oder bei 8 Threads ein 4770k (290€)

Mainboard: ohne Übertaktung gibt es viele um die 80€, die gut sind. Mit Übertakten eher 120€ ausgeben. Das RAM könntest du aber von Deinem PC übernehmen.


Grafikkarte: so ab 170-180€ gibt es sehr starke Karten. Und es gibt auch genügend leise Modelle. Die Empfehlungen: AMD R9 270X ca 170€ (gleichstark, aber 40€ teurer: Nvidia GTX 760), dann ca 25-30% stärker die AMD R9 280X für 250€ oder Nvidia GTX 770 (270€), mehr macht an sich keinen Sinn mehr, maximal die nochmal schnellere Nvidia GTX 780 für ca 420€. 

Es KANN sein, dass dir nur ein Grafikkartenupgrade erst mal ausreicht.


----------



## Blightning (10. November 2013)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Es hört sich an als hätte Gevatter Staub mal  wieder zugeschlagen. Hast du mal alle Lüfter im Gehäuse durchgeblasen,  insbesondere den der Grafikkarte?
> 
> 
> Die Config an sich ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. Wenn das Upgrade  einzig wegen der Wärme- und Geräuschentwicklung erfolgen soll, würd ich  erstmal eine grundlegende Reinigung empfehlen. Vielleicht lässt sich  dadurch einiges lösen.
> ...


 
Staub war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber es liegt leider nicht  daran. Ich habe den PC vor ein paar Tagen gereinigt und er war auch  nicht sonderlich verstaubt, aber nach der Reinigung konnte ich keinen  Unterschied zu vorher feststellen.
Wenn ich mit MSI Kombuster einen  Grafiktest mache, geht die Grafikkarte nach ein paar Sekunden sofort auf  60-70° hoch und der Lüfter jault extrem laut.

Genau lokalisieren  kann ich es nicht, ich kenne mich wie gesagt so gut wie gar nicht mit  Hardware aus und mit SpeedFan/MSI Afterburner komme ich auch nicht gut  zurecht, gibt es da vielleicht Guides wo erklärt wird wie man was testet  etc.?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf das Board passen keine moderneren CPUs mehr  drauf, das heißt: CPU neu = auch neues Mainboard. Da würd ich dann  direkt auf Intel umsteigen, die bieten einfach mehr fürs Geld bei den  CPUs zwischen 150-300€.
> 
> Da könntest Du einen Xeon E3-1230  nehmen, der ist technisch dem i7-4770 ähnlich, kostet aber 40€ weniger,  nämlich 210€. Der Xeon hat 8 "Threads", das sind quasi virtuelle Kerne -  "echte" kerne hat der "nur" vier. Auch das würde schon völlig reichen,  es ist nicht klar, ob und wann mal mehr als 4 Kerne ein Vorteil sein  könnte. In dem Fall kann man auch noch mehr sparen und einen Core  i5-4570 nehmen (170€). Falls Du auch übertakten willst, muss es ein  i5-4670k sein (200€) oder bei 8 Threads ein 4770k (290€)
> 
> ...


 
Wenn  das Board schon so schlecht ist, dass es für moderne CPUs nicht mehr  reicht würde ich das natürlich auch gerne aufrüsten.^^ Ich möchte den PC  auf einen neueren Stand bringen, damit ich nicht 2014 einen komplett  neuen PC kaufen muss.

Grafikkarte : Ich kenne mich wie gesagt so  gut wie gar nicht aus, aber ich habe mich mal ein bisschen in  Testberichte reingelesen und die GeForce GTX 570 soll wohl nur 10%  schwächer sein als die GTX 580 und bei einem Preisunterschied von über  100€ würde ich mich dann wohl für die GTX 570 entscheiden. Gibt es denn  ein bestimmtes Modell der GTX 570 welches zu empfehlen wäre? Ich habe  mir ein paar Testberichte durchgelesen, was ist denn von dieser  Grafikkarte zu halten?:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...womoeglich-beste-geforce-gtx-770-im-test.html

Netzteil: Was gibt es denn zu meinem Netzteil zu sagen? 550W sind doch wenn ich jetzt einen neuen CPU, mehr Ram und eine neue Grafikkarte einbaue nicht mehr ausreichend oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. November 2013)

Blightning schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit MSI Kombuster einen  Grafiktest mache, geht die Grafikkarte nach ein paar Sekunden sofort auf  60-70° hoch und der Lüfter jault extrem laut.


 
Solche Temps sind für eine GTX 570 gar nix .

Einfach mal mit dem Afterburner die Lüfterkurve anpassen.
MSI Afterburner - Guide: Lüftersteuerung
Solange die Temps in SPIELEN (nicht Kumbustor !!!!!!!) nicht über 80-85° gehen gibts überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## Blightning (11. November 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Solche Temps sind für eine GTX 570 gar nix .
> 
> Einfach mal mit dem Afterburner die Lüfterkurve anpassen.
> MSI Afterburner - Guide: Lüftersteuerung
> Solange die Temps in SPIELEN (nicht Kumbustor !!!!!!!) nicht über 80-85° gehen gibts überhaupt keine Probleme.


 
Hm ok das wusste ich noch nicht.^^ Trotzdem ist eine neue Grafikkarte wohl nicht verkehrt, wenn ich die Lüfter auf 40% einstelle ist es schon unglaublich laut. =/


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. November 2013)

Blightning schrieb:


> Hm ok das wusste ich noch nicht.^^ Trotzdem ist eine neue Grafikkarte wohl nicht verkehrt, wenn ich die Lüfter auf 40% einstelle ist es schon unglaublich laut. =/


Wenn die Lüfter etwas unrund laufen und dadurch dermaßen laut sind, hilft es manchmal, sie abwechseln für 1-2 Minuten mit hoher und niedriger Drehzahl, also ~60% und 20%, laufen zu lassen, bis sie quasi wieder "im Takt" sind. Den Mist hatte ich schon bei einer 8800GT und einer HD 5770. Gerade bei der HD 5770 war der Lüfter nervtötend, wenn er nicht rund lief. 

Aber selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte, hilft es natürlich nicht beim Zocken, denn unter Last muss die Drehzahl wieder erhöht werden, wodurch die Lüfter in der Regel wieder aus dem Takt kommen und der ganze Mist von vorne losgeht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Blightning schrieb:


> Wenn das Board schon so schlecht ist, dass es für moderne CPUs nicht mehr reicht würde ich das natürlich auch gerne aufrüsten.^^ Ich möchte den PC auf einen neueren Stand bringen, damit ich nicht 2014 einen komplett neuen PC kaufen muss.


 das Board ist nicht schlecht, sondern nur alt. Die CPUs müssen auf den "Sockel" passen, und moderne CPUs passen bei deinem Board einfach nicht mehr drauf. Und für den Sockel, der passen würde, gibt es wiederum fast keine CPUs mehr zu kaufen, und wenn, dann keine "guten"




> Grafikkarte : Ich kenne mich wie gesagt so gut wie gar nicht aus, aber ich habe mich mal ein bisschen in Testberichte reingelesen und die GeForce GTX 570 soll wohl nur 10% schwächer sein als die GTX 580 und bei einem Preisunterschied von über 100€ würde ich mich dann wohl für die GTX 570 entscheiden. Gibt es denn ein bestimmtes Modell der GTX 570 welches zu empfehlen wäre? Ich habe mir ein paar Testberichte durchgelesen, was ist denn von dieser Grafikkarte zu halten?: [Review] Zotac Geforce GTX 770 AMP! Edition - Die womöglich beste Geforce GTX 770 im Test


 Die GTX der 500er-Reihe solltest Du mal ganz schnell wieder vergessen, die sind auch veraltet  aktuelle wie gesagt: AMD R9 270x für 170€, die ist bereits ca 30% schneller als die GTX 570. Dann kommt ab 250€ die R9 280X oder etwas teurer die Nvidia GTX 770, beide sind nochmal ca 25-30% schneller al die R9 270x. Dann geht es erst ab 420€ weiter mit der GTX 780.



> Netzteil: Was gibt es denn zu meinem Netzteil zu sagen? 550W sind doch wenn ich jetzt einen neuen CPU, mehr Ram und eine neue Grafikkarte einbaue nicht mehr ausreichend oder?


 das reicht locker, moderne PCs brauchen sogar oft weniger als "ältere". Bei absoluter Volllast mit einer 250€-Karte sind es vlt. 320W.


----------



## Blightning (11. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das Board ist nicht schlecht, sondern nur alt. Die CPUs müssen auf den "Sockel" passen, und moderne CPUs passen bei deinem Board einfach nicht mehr drauf. Und für den Sockel, der passen würde, gibt es wiederum fast keine CPUs mehr zu kaufen, und wenn, dann keine "guten"
> 
> 
> Die GTX der 500er-Reihe solltest Du mal ganz schnell wieder vergessen, die sind auch veraltet  aktuelle wie gesagt: AMD R9 270x für 170€, die ist bereits ca 30% schneller als die GTX 570. Dann kommt ab 250€ die R9 280X oder etwas teurer die Nvidia GTX 770, beide sind nochmal ca 25-30% schneller al die R9 270x. Dann geht es erst ab 420€ weiter mit der GTX 780.
> ...


 
Bei der GTX hatte ich mich verschrieben, ich meinte GTX 770 und GTX 780.^^
Ich würde mich dann was die Grafikkarte angeht wohl für die GTX 770 entscheiden. Kannst du mir da vielleicht ein bestimmtes "Modell" empfehlen? Bisher habe ich diese gefunden, sind welche von denen zu empfehlen?:
1. Zotac Geforce GTX 770 AMP! Edition([Review] Zotac Geforce GTX 770 AMP! Edition - Die womöglich beste Geforce GTX 770 im Test)
2. Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 4GB(Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

Nochmal zu dem was ich über die GTX 770/780 gelesen habe. Laut einigen Testberichten soll zwischen der GTX 770 und GTX 780 nur in etwa 10% Leistungsunterschied bestehen und die GTX 780 kostet ja wirklich schon ordentlich mehr als die GTX 770. Ist es besser eine GTX 770 zu kaufen oder lohnt sich das zusätzliche Geld für die GTX 780 wirklich?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Also, ICH würde eine GTX 770, vlt am besten eine ab Werk übertaktete GTX 770 nehmen. Der Aufpreis auf die GTX 780 ist einfach zu hoch. Das hatte ich ja oben schon angedeutet _"... AMD R9 280X für 250€ oder Nvidia GTX 770 (270€), mehr macht an sich keinen Sinn mehr, maximal die nochmal schnellere Nvidia GTX 780 für ca 420€."_

Ansonsten ist die GTX 780 eher 15% schneller, nicht nur 10%. Aber selbst wenn sie 20% schneller wäre, ist das an sich zu teuer, denn das sind ja über 50% Aufpreis... 

Welche Du dann genau nimmst, ist an sich nicht so wichtig. Die mit 2 Lüftern sind halt leiser als die mit nur einem, und die Gigabyte mit ihren 3 Lüftern ist auch sehr leise, der Kühler wurde schon bei vielen anderen Modellen wie auch zB der AMD 7000er oder Nvidia GTX 600er-Reihe verwendet. Ich selber habe eine AMD 7950 mit dem gleichen Kühler. Zudem ist die Gigabyte meist auch eine der günstigeren UND ab Werk übertaktet, daher ist die sicher ein guter Kauf. Die Zotac ist aber auch gut. Hängt ganz einfach davon ab, was Du bei den Shop zahlst, wo du bestellen möchtest. zB bei Hardwareversand.de gäb es auch eine Palit GeForce GTX 770 OC mit 3 Lüftern für 275€ Palit GeForce GTX 770 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X770S1042-1045F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Oder eine AMD R9 280X, die ist wie gesagt genau so stark, kostet aber nochmal ein bisschen weniger.


----------



## Blightning (11. November 2013)

Hm okay vielen dank. Dann habe ich aber noch eine Frage zum Grafikkartenspeicher:
1. http://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-GeFor...id=1383532028&sr=8-4&keywords=GeForce+Gtx+770
2. Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn man jetzt diese beiden Grafikkarten vergleicht, dann ist das ja im Prinzip 1zu1 das selbe, nur dass die erste 2 GB mehr Speicher hat, also 4GB, und 70€ mehr kostet. Wie wichtig ist denn der Speicher bei einer Grafikkarte? Sind die 2GB sinnvoll und die 70€ mehr wert?

Brauche ich bei Grafikkarten auch einen neueren Sockel wie bei den CPUs? Also ist mein Mainboard so alt, dass die neuen Grafikkarten nicht mehr passen oder nicht richtig unterstützt werden oder sowas?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Also, 70€ ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht wert, und 2GB werden noch eine ganze Weile völlig reichen. Bis mehr als 2GB mal wirklich "erforderlich" sind oder dafür sorgen, dass die Karte ausgebremst wird, ist die Karte sicher eh schon "zu schwach" für das Spiel, welches diese Speichergröße braucht. AMD hätte ab Werk ein Zwischending mit 3GB. Nur falls Du jetzt mit einer sehr hohen Auflösung als FullHD  spielen willst, könnte es eher mal Sinn machen. 

Die Karten sind übrigens bei Amazon beide recht teuer, also: die kriegst Du bei anderen, absolut seriösen Shops günstiger. zB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mindfactory, hardwareversand, hoh.de - alle nter 300€.


----------



## Blightning (18. November 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 entschieden, aber mir wurde von jemandem gesagt, dass mein Mainboard nur PCIe 2.0 x16 unterstützt, diese Grafikkarte aber PCIe 3.0 x16 braucht. 

Brauche ich dann also auch ein neues Mainboard?


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2013)

Nein, brauchst Du nicht. Die 3.0 Karten laufen auch problemlos auf einem Board mit 2.0.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Jo, 3.0 "haben" die nur theoretisch, nutzen das aber bei weitem noch nicht. D.h. es ist nicht nur so, dass es problemlos klappt, sondern Du hast auch keinen Nachteil. Auch als 2.0 kam dauerte es Jahre, bis endlich mal ne Karte rauskam, die mit 2.0 wirklich schneller als mit 1.0 lief. 

 Ähnlich wie SATA2 und 3: alle Festplatten "haben" heute SATA3, obwohl sie grad mal mit Mühe schneller als SATA1 laufen, d.h. SATA2 würde völlig reichen. Aber es ist halt nicht teurer, die Produkte rein technisch mit dem neuen Standard zu versehen, und daher macht man das dann einfach


----------

